# Consecutive orgasms for men. Any "how to" advice?



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I love to make my husband orgasm . . . and although he is happy to draw things out for two hours before he comes, I'd like to make him come more than once in more than one way in a session. 

Recently I gave him a BJ to completion, rested for less than a minute, then he threw me down and entered me and had another orgasm after a minute or two. IT WAS AWESOME. But he says he doesn't know how he did it, or what made him able to do it--just that after the first orgasm he had the feeling he wasn't "done." 

I want to be able to replicate that at will! He's more than willing to let me work on this with him. Any pointers?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

If #1 comes quickly then I can recharge in under 10 minutes. I usually draw it out though, so now I'm a one and done kinda guy. To get 2 I'd have to be VERY turned on. I can imagine scenarios where that would happen with my wife, but it's been a long time since she's done what it takes to get me that turned on.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Men are not like women in the multiple orgasm category. What you and your husband experienced is quite rare and the men who can refresh is a short time - measured in a minute or two - are in the minority. As men age the refresh time gets longer. There are ways to maintain an erection but usually without the multiple ejaculations. And after two quick orgasms the chances of quick refresh for another diminishes even more. Just some basic laws of biology at work.

Why the interest in the end game of the orgasm? There is lots of pleasure and satisfaction working up to the big climax. A home run is great to watch but home run after home run can get tedious. It's the build up to that big banger, the anticipation, the coming close but not quite there that makes each one special.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I wouldn't lose any sleep over not being able to reproduce this at will. I can usually get "back on the horse" again after about 30 minutes (I'm 50), but that second orgasm is probably going to be a very long time coming. How many miles do you want to put on your vagina in one night?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I am 42 and my STBW is 38. For us, it seems to come in cycles. We have sex pretty much every day. It is a rarity that we don't. Maybe a day or two off a month. About half the time, we go at it more than once, with three or four on Saturday and Sunday. I have not really trended it or anything, but maybe once a month or so, I will be able to go two or three times in an hour. I really can't pinpoint anything in particular as to why. It's not like I am more turned on by her, or she is doing anything different, because I always am, and she is always doing things right.

She on the other hand...once the O's start rolling for her...


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

If HE'S interested in working on it, there's a book called "The Multi-Orgasmic Man". Basically, the idea is to use your pelvic muscles (strengthened through Kegel exercises) to inhibit ejaculation while still having an orgasm. Once you master it, you can have multiple orgasms before you ejaculate. There's a fair amount of eastern philosophy in the book too.

I say that he has to be into trying it because it involves a fair amount of work on his part, as well as concentration during sex. So it's not something that you can do for him.

C


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> If #1 comes quickly then I can recharge in under 10 minutes. I usually draw it out though, so now I'm a one and done kinda guy. To get 2 I'd have to be VERY turned on. I can imagine scenarios where that would happen with my wife, but it's been a long time since she's done what it takes to get me that turned on.


Huh, this might be useful. Give him one right off the bat then let him "refresh" while I get some action. We can work on shortening the "refresh" time. I'm now wondering if his love for long sex sessions inhibits his ability to recover--staying aroused for 2+ hours is perhaps counter productive in the quest for consecutives?


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Maneo said:


> Why the interest in the end game of the orgasm?


Variety. 

Oh, and did I mention I love making him come?


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Cletus said:


> I wouldn't lose any sleep over not being able to reproduce this at will.


It's purely for fun and variety. He recently made me squirt for the first time, which made me sit up and take notice!



Cletus said:


> How many miles do you want to put on your vagina in one night?


Do you really want me to answer that question? :rofl:

Let me put it this way, the new mustang reveal is coming up, and my husband is salivating with anticipation. I want to be at least as interesting to him as that car.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

PBear said:


> If HE'S interested in working on it, there's a book called "The Multi-Orgasmic Man". Basically, the idea is to use your pelvic muscles (strengthened through Kegel exercises) to inhibit ejaculation while still having an orgasm. Once you master it, you can have multiple orgasms before you ejaculate. There's a fair amount of eastern philosophy in the book too.
> 
> I say that he has to be into trying it because it involves a fair amount of work on his part, as well as concentration during sex. So it's not something that you can do for him.
> 
> C


He IS pretty interested in this. Guess what book he's getting for Christmas.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

GettingIt said:


> Recently I gave him a BJ to completion, rested for less than a minute, then he threw me down and entered me and had another orgasm after a minute or two. IT WAS AWESOME. But he says he doesn't know how he did it, or what made him able to do it--just that after the first orgasm he had the feeling he wasn't "done."
> ?


Daaayyyyuuuummmm! Lucky girl!

Never has that happened with us.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ah, yes. The good 'ol days. Now, it's a 20-30 minute time out.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Daaayyyyuuuummmm! Lucky girl!
> 
> Never has that happened with us.


New for us too! Of course now that prostrate thread has me wondering, "What funky thing is going on with his 45 year old parts???"


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

I can do this every now and again, but it's rare (getting more so with age...). Though usually I take care of my wife a few times before it's my turn, and by then, she's done anyway. I can do it on my own, though. Does that count?

So the short answer, for me anyway, is that I could probably do it every time if I really, really wanted to (or if my wife wanted to!). However it's a LOT easier when it's just me. Less stress, performance anxiety, and a lot less physical exertion. I'd say about a 3rd of the time I tcb on my own, I just keep going and have a second one within minutes.

And, not to brag, but in my younger days, I once managed to do it 7 times in one session (roughly an hour long). My gf at the time was kind enough to let me see how many times I could do it. After the third, I literally said to her, lets see how many times this can happen. I do believe she regretted it! Fwiw, I WAS like 17 or 18, though.


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

It's happened a few times with my husband but I have zero idea how. It's so elusive.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

GettingIt said:


> Huh, this might be useful. Give him one right off the bat then let him "refresh" while I get some action. We can work on shortening the "refresh" time. I'm now wondering if his love for long sex sessions inhibits his ability to recover--staying aroused for 2+ hours is perhaps counter productive in the quest for consecutives?


I think this would certainly make it more likely

In a more general sense, this kind of goes against what a lot of people here at TAM seem to hold to...She comes first. Many men hold to that as a type of virtue, and I can understand that, though I do disagree with it for the most part. With my STBW and I, who comes first is pretty evenly slpit, and our sex life is very satisfying for both of us.

As often as not, there is no real focus on making one of us go first before the other. We have found things that are very mutually satisfying at the same time that could lead to either of us hitting the O at any time. It is fortunate that we have gotten to the point where I can bring her to O in just about any position.

Another thing that has helped us is her discovery that she can O through PIV, and we are at about 70% of the time on it now.

I think the same night this happened with you and your husband, my STBW and I had the same thing. Both of us through PIV to start, then she went with my fingers pretty quickly, then hopped on top, and I was done again in just a couple of minutes.

There have also been a few times where she took a bj all the way, and then we went straight to PIV and I was able to go again without going soft.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> I think this would certainly make it more likely
> 
> In a more general sense, this kind of goes against what a lot of people here at TAM seem to hold to...She comes first. Many men hold to that as a type of virtue, and I can understand that, though I do disagree with it for the most part. With my STBW and I, who comes first is pretty evenly slpit, and our sex life is very satisfying for both of us.
> 
> ...


I guess we don't really think about who comes first. We just go until we're both satisfied. Orgasm isn't really the focus for me, not that I don't enjoy them immensely. I've never had issues with coming; I can do it fairly easily and my husband is talented at finding new ways to up the intensity. He can make me orgasm far harder than I can make myself, with or without a toy. 

We both DO love to try new things, though. This has been the case especially since re-establishing high frequency sex after ten years of drought. The quest for consecutive orgasms for him is just a fun thing to try to add variety--neither of us is going to care all that much if we can't add it to our repertoire.

What you say about keeping going before you get soft is something to think about though--some others have suggested that the "just keep going" method works for them. 

So:
1. Don't draw things out too long before orgasm #1 for him
and
2. Don't wait til he goes soft before going for #2


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

GettingIt said:


> I guess we don't really think about who comes first. We just go until we're both satisfied. Orgasm isn't really the focus for me, not that I don't enjoy them immensely. I've never had issues with coming; I can do it fairly easily and my husband is talented at finding new ways to up the intensity. He can make me orgasm far harder than I can make myself, with or without a toy.
> 
> We both DO love to try new things, though. This has been the case especially since re-establishing high frequency sex after ten years of drought. The quest for consecutive orgasms for him is just a fun thing to try to add variety--neither of us is going to care all that much if we can't add it to our repertoire.
> 
> ...


Yes, there has to be a huge mental attraction built. You have to get him so horny, he doesn't want to stop. It doesn't hurt if you are in your twenties, as well. I've done this many times when I was with x1 in my twenties. Pretty much the way you are suggesting and the way the OP reads are true. That's the only way I was able to do it. I just kept going. No mental distractions. Sex was the only thing on my mind. I was taking her. It was very much mental as well as physical in the way you don't drag out the first one. Almost seemed to be a type of almost, and I know this isn't the right word, but I can't think of the right one, anger? It was like huge hunger, greed, desire to watch her squirm with pleasure, desire to give it to her really good. An almost, "She's going to get it now." So hard to explain. Sorry.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

2ntnuf said:


> It was very much mental as well as physical in the way you don't drag out the first one. Almost seemed to be a type of almost, and I know this isn't the right word, but I can't think of the right one, anger? *It was like huge hunger, greed, desire to watch her squirm with pleasure, desire to give it to her really good. * An almost, "*She's going to get it now."* So hard to explain. Sorry.


Gulp. *fanning myself* That's hot. 

I get _exactly_ what you mean. I think this is the crux of my interest in this. The mental side of just keeping himself going, of not considering me, of just him being consumed with greed and desire to derive even more pleasure from me. 

Uh, yeah, can you tell I've got some sub tendencies?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> If #1 comes quickly then I can recharge in under 10 minutes. I usually draw it out though, so now I'm a one and done kinda guy. To get 2 I'd have to be VERY turned on.


I hit the like button but didn't elaborate. 

This is my husband. If I want #2 I make #1 fast. If it's a school night I deliberately drag out #1 so he's one and done otherwise #2 takes too long. I save the multiples for the weekend but I've so figured how to do them.  

I'd do them more often but I have 3 young kids and need my sleep. LOL


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Thunder7 said:


> Ah, yes. The good 'ol days. Now, it's a 20-30 minute time out.


20 to 30 minutes.


You're looking at hours for me.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Getting it, One thing I have done, but not for sometime, is I was able to 'pinch off' an orgasm. I had done a lot of kegels and probably had built up the muscles down there.

I was then able to experience most of the pleasure of an orgasm but then keep going with an erection until I came for real.

I stopped doing it because it used to leave me feeling a little sore and uncomfortable in my 'pipes' in the area just behind the perineum.

Doubt if I'd manage it now though.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

GettingIt said:


> 1. Don't draw things out too long before orgasm #1 for him
> and
> 2. Don't wait til he goes soft before going for #2


How it works for me is that the first one, if it comes quickly enough, is not that powerful, leaving me ready for another one at some point. Problem is, if there's a second (or third) they're also not that powerful, either. So I personally have learned to appreciate waiting until it explodes. And then that's it. Not a chance of another one for about 1/2 an hour!

And if it goes soft, forget it! There's not a lot of us out there who can go from hard to soft to hard again!

It also has a LOT to do with how turned on our partners are, too, I think. The more she's into it, the more we're into it, and if we're begged to keep going, like it's the only thing in the world you want at that moment, then we're more likely to at least attempt it, if not follow through. For me, if my wife takes the reins and keeps going, I will too.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Round two is usually the best. Round one is usually the quicker orgasm. Round two starts a few minutes later, mainly focusing on her, and by the time she climaxes I'm ready to go again. Occasionally we'll even have a round three.

BTW, the book "The Multi-Orgasmic Man" is very good, and we have successfully applied its lessons in the past. It's especially good for guys who are normally one and done for a few hours, or just for increasing pleasure.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

GettingIt said:


> I want to be able to replicate that at will! He's more than willing to let me work on this with him. Any pointers?


For me it would have to be something similar where the first one would have to come quick, a little cool off period then constant and tight stimulation (like from a bj or hj). Also if it is late at night or I've drank alcohol then I'm lucky to get the first one in.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't understand any of this... when my husband squirts, he's DONE... he is out for the count, even in his younger years...when he'd slip & go before me & I still wanted my thrill.. .it'd take another 10-15 for him to be able to GO (squirt) again.....what they call a man's refractory period...never right after..

And today...

Heck at his age...that would take hours or a nights sleep... I was trying to get 3 times out of him a day yrs ago.. I freaking wished..and boy did I ever TRY.... Only 2 times did I get twice in a days time (without the aid of a little erection help)... I felt on top of the world with that ....

In comparison...once he tried Cialis - 4 hours later worked just fine. 

He does, however, have very small / very "close to cumming" orgasms while we are at it.. to the point, if we don't slow it down, he's gonna BLOW...and it's ALL OVER... he could have up to 10 or more of these... I can see it on his face-he's really enjoying it -but at the same time struggling to hold back. 

I am still confused by the myriad of reading and opinions on this subject...if THIS (what I just described ) is indeed a man multi-orgasming or if he is *Squirting* - and having in fact no refractory period at all and going again? 

I have never been multi-orgasmic.. only 1 time has this happened to me - in my high drive spell... and the 2nd was not as intense as the 1st ....but I still classified it as an "*O*". 

You'll make me envious on here with these posts... darn that must be sweet !


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

It's mental. It's attitude. She makes you want to do it again. It's her attitude and actions that bring that out in you to want to "do her like the dirty girl she is". If she doesn't know how to bring this out in you, it's tough to come out of you on your own. It can be done more easily on your own when your level of testosterone is high, like when you're younger. It's got to come from a place of some strength, too. You have to find that inner leader, who takes what he wants from any woman he wants. Don't get me wrong. I don't mean this as going outside the marriage. It's a mental attitude. It's a bit of fantasy mixed with the strong man hidden inside all men, because of testosterone. 

When I say a woman has to draw it out, I don't mean it's all her responsibility. It's not. That deep desire for her body must already be there. It's a desire to screw her body. It's less about what you think she is thinking. Get that out of your head. It's about doing her body and watching her tear at the sheets while your trying to drive her through the mattress. 

It's about using the speed of your thrusts to increase or decrease her arousal. It's about watching her body start to glisten as her body gets closer and closer to orgasm. It's about tasting her glistening body. It's about........I have to stop. 

It's not about letting that sight take you over the top. It's about looking at and thinking, "You'll take this as long as I want." Obviously, I don't mean to hurt her, don't be ridiculous. I mean, you want to see pure unadulterated pleasure from her spontaneous actions which look almost uncontrollable. 

I had to add a little. It's mental, almost more than physical. You've done the deed before. You know what's there, so the fun part is how you do it and your thoughts and emotions. You have to open up to what she is doing to turn you on. For me, the desire had to build up a little, so that my attitude built with it. Then she had to get me off quick, but it's not like I was angry that she got me off. It's more like I was brought to a level of such desire to feel her body; a deep hunger to watch and feel her move beneath me, that I could not stop, or I would have been angry with myself for not realizing she only wanted to get me off. 

You work together with little communication other than touch, sight, smell, sound and imagination/fantasy. You don't let yourself get nutso. You just use that fantasy and emotion to drive your hunger to please yourself, her, and use her body to it's fullest.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Just because he cannot orgasm again doesn't mean the fun for you has to be done. Can he do oral or manual on you until you are satisfied? 

Back when my wife used to make me wear a condom I could only go once. After I popped I would usually finger her while she used her vibe for multiples. Now without the condom I could go more if we both wanted to.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

I can only get off twice at most during a session. 

I have heard that loading up on high doses of zinc, a week or so before the sex, can increase semen production. Maca and zinc, used together, seem to help a guy load up on the liquid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

LostViking said:


> I can only get off twice at most during a session.
> 
> *I have heard that loading up on high doses of zinc, a week or so before the sex, can increase semen production. Maca and zinc, used together, seem to help a guy load up on the liquid.*


I've given BJ's where my husband's orgasms were....well....almost *DRY*..... tasted barely nothing... had me worried even... googled it...I think it's a case of ..he needs to drink more water/ fluids... when the volume is a little more... my  is wider....because it's a healthy sign.... 

We do it 4 -6 times a week.....he'd never be able to pull a Samyeagar at 14-15 times weekly...no matter what my sex appeal.... It's just not happening.. If I start to take this personally.... I will get all worked up.... so I can't go there...

I give him a Men's vitamin, extra Zinc, DHEA, fish oil and some other vitamins every morning...His testosterone could be a little higher for his age... but it's adequate ...he doesn't have symptoms that is hampering his life in any way....he loves sex..but I still have to get him going.....he'll be 50 in a couple weeks.

Time for this book..I'd be surprised if anything on these pages isn't something I'm not doing already though...

All Night Long: How to Make Love to a Man Over 50: Barbara, Ph.D. Keesling: Books


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Fear not SA when his T gets low enough he can go on the shots and then you'll have more sex than you can handle. My husband could only muster up 3 maybe 4 times a week before T shots and now could easily do 14-15 times a week. It's fabulous!!


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

I heard the zinc secret from an interview with porn actor Aron Jeremy. He said overdosing on zinc is the way porn actors beef up their semen volume for those hefty money shots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Mavash. said:


> Fear not SA when his T gets low enough he can go on the shots and then you'll have more sex than you can handle. My husband could only muster up 3 maybe 4 times a week before T shots and now could easily do 14-15 times a week. It's fabulous!!


It is a blessing to live today, isn't it!...with these shots, Erection enhancers, etc... I know I've said this a hundred times on here.. we had him tested 5 yrs ago... (all cause I wanted him to be more RANDY)....it wasn't low enough...one of his "Free Test" levels was below lab results though ...that worried me....Endocrinologist didn't think it was a concern.....he had #'s as low as 323 - the highest was 504 (I think)....

Last Jan he had 1 morning test...just curious to see after 4 yrs....his results were mid 500's ...not bad, better than all 9 morning tests 5 yrs ago - so that was encouraging ....

Chances are I will go through menopause before it's needed...if it ever is...and won't care anymore...(at least we managed to get through my Prime alive- he lived to  about it for the most part)....

....I've read if a man gets treated for Test and it's not needed.... he won't have such impressive results like what you describe....

Sure sounds it worked out well for your husband though!!! Darn -you & he are living the high life now !! ....I would have died & went to erotic heaven for that 5 yrs ago.. .I was wanting him to be a young Stud again in the worst way.....this has passed, for the most part anyway, it does rear it's ugly head now & then..


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

GettingIt said:


> I love to make my husband orgasm . . . and although he is happy to draw things out for two hours before he comes, I'd like to make him come more than once in more than one way in a session.
> 
> Recently I gave him a BJ to completion, rested for less than a minute, then he threw me down and entered me and had another orgasm after a minute or two. IT WAS AWESOME. But he says he doesn't know how he did it, or what made him able to do it--just that after the first orgasm he had the feeling he wasn't "done."
> 
> I want to be able to replicate that at will! He's more than willing to let me work on this with him. Any pointers?


You can't!! Just like a man can't "MAKE" a woman have a orgasm a women can't "MAKE" him be able to go a second time quickly.

For most guys it's not about their orgasm it's about yours. If your husband is being thoughful enought to have 2hr foreplay/sex sessions he is very much concerned about your orgasm.

I wouldn't worry about it. I know as a man it's hard enough to cum as is I don't want the pressure of trying to cum twice.

**Mavash**

Not true at all about Testorsterone. I'm on therapy it's dialed in perfectly and while I'm horny it's not that much more than before. If you aren't truly low T as SA suggested, and most guys aren't regardless of what the ads say, then you won't see a big difference.

The whole reason I have a hard time cumming is due to exogenous T therapy. It's downright hard now!!


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

alexm said:


> How it works for me is that the first one, if it comes quickly enough, is not that powerful, leaving me ready for another one at some point. Problem is, if there's a second (or third) they're also not that powerful, either. So I personally have learned to appreciate waiting until it explodes. And then that's it. Not a chance of another one for about 1/2 an hour!
> 
> And if it goes soft, forget it! There's not a lot of us out there who can go from hard to soft to hard again!
> 
> It also has a LOT to do with how turned on our partners are, too, I think. The more she's into it, the more we're into it, and if we're begged to keep going, like it's the only thing in the world you want at that moment, then we're more likely to at least attempt it, if not follow through. For me, if my wife takes the reins and keeps going, I will too.


I think one of the reasons he's so interested in trying to "learn" how to do a second, immediate orgasm is that he really liked my reaction to the time it happened spontaneously. I was very, very into it, to say the least. Enthusiasm generally isn't a problem for me, but this really blew me away because it was unexpected and right up my "sub" ally.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

committed_guy said:


> Just because he cannot orgasm again doesn't mean the fun for you has to be done. Can he do oral or manual on you until you are satisfied?
> 
> Yes. And we do. Our sex life is awesome in a million ways--one of which is our mutual desire to try new things. If we succeed, then all the more fun. If not, then onward!


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

OhGeesh said:


> You can't!! Just like a man can't "MAKE" a woman have a orgasm a women can't "MAKE" him be able to go a second time quickly.
> 
> For most guys it's not about their orgasm it's about yours. If your husband is being thoughful enought to have 2hr foreplay/sex sessions he is very much concerned about your orgasm.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it. I know as a man it's hard enough to cum as is I don't want the pressure of trying to cum twice.x




Not worried about it in the least--this is all for fun. And it was his idea to try to figure out how to do it again; I just figured I'd see if there were any ideas out there to help us along!

And for the record--my husband loves foreplay more than I do! The two hour sessions are his idea of great sex--he loves to draw out the feeling, loves to touch and be touched. He's very talented, and I enjoy his style very much, but sometimes I have to beg him for a "wham bam" session because I really love those, too.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I think that's the thing with my STBW...I think she gets more out of me going multiple times than I do  We've talked about these kinds of things, and I've posted here about it before, but her actions in bed are different than what we talked about before we started dating. She was a self described one and done, could not O piv, not to get hung up on her not being able to O through oral very much, the stars had to align for her to O maybe 50% of the time. I think she was just not with the right men because her O is a forgone conclusion now, multiples if she wants them, any position, any way, and so she is able to focus on me, and she does. Pretty much the same logic when it comes to men worrying about their woman...it is prety much a given that he is going to get his, so he can focus on his partner. The hardest part fr me is overcoming the feeling of almost selfishness on my part when the whole time was mainly about her taking care of me.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

sam,

You two have some things you need to talk and work through. I've read a few of the snippets here and there. Please take care of these before you continue. You have such happiness at times, it makes these little things seem like nothing, but they might come back to bite you. If your life with her is as important as what I believe it is, don't let those good feelings drown out anything.

Eidt: Sorry for the off-topic comments, GettingIt.


----------



## aeasty (Jun 5, 2013)

I can sometimes go for the double up and a few times a hat trick but what I've found is it is more foreplay thing like if she gets me close to coming from wake up bj or play around then stops gets undressed or changes into something a bit more sexy then gets back on task I will go then still be hard and wanting more. its only been a morning thing for me as well if that helps at night I tend to need a quick drink break and then I'm ready again


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

It's a rare thing, at 44, to be able to go back-to-back, but if the stars align- I can still do it. Basically, it's the desire... If my wife is got her meter amped at 100- I'm all in. It works best if she finishes me orally to start, then I go down on her, then turn her over for some light spanking, and then we make the beast with two backs... 

Again, for me it's really dependent on her desire. If she's really expressing her desire and horniness- I can channel my inner 22 year old.


----------



## Cyclist (Aug 22, 2012)

I have experimented with this a bit. Hope this make sense and it will be a bit graphic....

If I have an orgasm, but at the moment I start to cum I stop stimulation I can still cum just not with the same force that I would regularly. In other words I don't "squirt" but I do expel cum.

I have a much better chance of staying hard by doing that. Its happened quite a few times. Give me a couple of minutes and I am ready to go again.

Takes a ton of self control and self awareness but it is possible with practice.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Cyclist said:


> I have experimented with this a bit. Hope this make sense and it will be a bit graphic....
> 
> If I have an orgasm, but at the moment I start to cum I stop stimulation I can still cum just not with the same force that I would regularly. In other words I don't "squirt" but I do expel cum.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, not sure if my husband is going to be gung ho about trying this method--but maybe I'll "spring" it on him with a warm up BJ. One of two things will happen: He'll have enough pent up sexual frustration to flip me over and give it to me good (win!) or he'll take his ball(s) and go home (lose!).


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I think the only way to do it regularly at least for me is to use the kegel method as I mentioned earlier.

Just stopped doing it as it made me uncomfortable/a little sore the next day.

Similar to what cyclist said, I 'pinch off' the orgasm and then go again, but of course you don't get any cum until the second time. Never tried past the second time as too far gone when the second time came up.


ETA. 'Came up' :rofl:. Quite accidental that, I can assure you!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I've given BJ's where my husband's orgasms were....well....almost *DRY*..... tasted barely nothing... had me worried even... googled it...I think it's a case of ..he needs to drink more water/ fluids... when the volume is a little more... my  is wider....because it's a healthy sign....
> 
> We do it 4 -6 times a week.....he'd never be able to pull a Samyeagar at 14-15 times weekly...no matter what my sex appeal.... It's just not happening.. If I start to take this personally.... I will get all worked up.... so I can't go there...
> 
> ...


These are the ones I use. I normally take one of each every day but as worried about 'overdosing' I drop one at random or even take a one, two or three day break from them altogether. I have a pretty healthy diet anyway so possibly don't need them.
Just worried about my 'capabilities' waning. Sad thing is I suppose, when that happens I'll be too old to care.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

At my age, consecutive orgasms are impossible without resorting to the Coolidge Effect, and my wife's not about to let that happen!

Coolidge effect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm sure most if not all of you have heard the joke:

The President and Mrs. Coolidge were being shown separately around an experimental government farm. When Mrs. Coolidge came to the chicken yard she noticed that a rooster was mating very frequently. She asked the attendant how often that happened and was told, "Dozens of times each day." Mrs. Coolidge said, "Tell that to the President when he comes by." Upon being told, the President asked, "Same hen every time?" The reply was, "Oh, no, Mr. President, a different hen every time." President: "Tell that to Mrs. Coolidge."


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> I think the only way to do it regularly at least for me is to use the kegel method as I mentioned earlier.
> 
> Just stopped doing it as it made me uncomfortable/a little sore the next day.
> 
> Similar to what cyclist said, I 'pinch off' the orgasm and then go again, but of course you don't get any cum until the second time. Never tried past the second time as too far gone when the second time came up.


A no cum orgasm . . . hmmmmmm. Dislike. Where's the fun in that?! 



WyshIknew said:


> ETA. 'Came up' :rofl:. Quite accidental that, I can assure you!


Erection? What erection? Oh that? It just came up! :rofl:


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

GettingIt said:


> A no cum orgasm . . . hmmmmmm. Dislike. Where's the fun in that?!
> 
> Well you get to all intents and purposes most of the sensations of an orgasm but pinch it off and continue until the second.
> 
> ...


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> Well you get to all intents and purposes most of the sensations of an orgasm but pinch it off and continue until the second.
> 
> Or were you really after two consecutive full orgasms with cum? If so I can't help, got close recently but age is against me I'm afraid!


Well, I'd prefer there be the physical evidence, but I _suppose_ I'd settle for it just feeling good for _him._ 

Last time my h did it, there was cum both times, but I'm guessing that just won't always be possible. We had a good go at a second round yesterday . . . but I didn't ask him if he came the second time. I didn't want him to feel . . . pressured.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

If Caribbean Man is around he knows the technique if I remember rightly. He also had more success than I did.


----------

